# Is there such a Swift available?



## b6x (Feb 26, 2007)

Hi all,

I am considering changing the twin for something a little bigger, and tempted to go the Swift route due to their presence on here. Thing is, my requirements are probably not available in a current van. I basically would like:

a low profile
2/3 berth van with fixed double bed over garage big enough for 2 adult bikes.
as near to 6 metres in length as possible
as near to 2.7m tall as possible
half decent kitchen with oven
most other things can be compromised on

Any such models available?

Thanks


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

I bet Swift would know the answer??????? Why don't you contact them?


----------



## b6x (Feb 26, 2007)

EJB said:


> I bet Swift would know the answer??????? Why don't you contact them?


Thanks.

That was kinda the idea of why I've posted into the Swift section, that and to gain feedback from owners of such a van.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Hi b6x,

I don't think what you're asking for exists in either the Swift or Autocruise ranges but have a look for yourself on these:

http://www.swiftleisure.com/Motorhomes

http://www.autocruise.co.uk/

Asking for a garage with double bed over means the bed is at the back, which means the kitchen has to be on a side, as does the washroom.

The cab is around 2.1 or 2.2m.

Accomodating a double bed uses 1.4 to 1.5m of van length, that makes 3.5m so far

A hob and sink uses circa 1.2m, so say add another 0.6m to give you 'the good kitchen space' = 1.8m. So that's 5.3m of your van length used up.

Add a door and you've get a length of around 6.2m minimum.

On the opposite side a table and bench like on your Twin is about 1.1m plus cab, plus bed makes a length of 4.5m. Adding a decent size washroom brings that up to 6.3m or so. If you want your third bed not to use the front seats then that goes up to nearly 7m.

You can fiddle about with the placings of the units however you like, but I reckon the van would be between 6.5m or 7m unless you really compromised on the sizings and potentially made them too small for some people to use.

It's the old adage about quarts and pint pots.

SDA


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*New model*

b6x

Thanks for your interest. We do not have anything that fits your requirements at the moment.

However, we are developing just the van at our Autocruise site. This will be launched in October.

So if you can wait until then, you will be able to see it at the NEC show.

Best Wishes

Kath


----------



## b6x (Feb 26, 2007)

Hi Kath,

Thanks for the response. Very intriguing. Do you have a model name / number or any other details I can take a look at?

Many thanks,
Steve


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*New model*

Hi

There is nothing to show you at the moment - when I have some more information, I will let you know

Kath


----------

